# Crossbow pistol bolts information desired



## davidh (Aug 1, 2014)

do any of you have knowledge of crossbow or pistol crossbow bolts ?
im preparing to make one with cast aluminum frame and pvc for the bow and would like more information. . . . .


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 1, 2014)

You may need to be a little more specific on what kind of information are you looking for on the bolts, size, material, points, knocks, etc? 

-Ron


----------



## xalky (Aug 1, 2014)

I have a buddy that makes recurve long bows. He wants to make a crossbow, and asked me to make a trigger mech for it. I'll be watching this thread.


----------



## davidh (Aug 2, 2014)

aaahhhh, the internet is again my friend.   spending about 3 hours of searching and reading last nite, i found answers to questions i didn't even know to ask.  charts on springing, distances of pull,  how to wind your own string, bolts and feathers, and a awsome trigger assembly with many details.  i really hope i book marked it and will try to find it again if i didn't.  its gonna rain anyway.  there is even plans to build a repeating model that can shoot 1 per second if  your arms are up to it. . .  
the bow itself on the one i want to make is 3/4" sch 40 pvc and some 3/4" dowel rod for re-inforcement   those plans are on the web site
instructables.com along with many other ones.  
more to follow. . ..


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 2, 2014)

This should be an interesting build.  I'll definitely look forward to seeing how it goes.

Thanks,

-Ron


----------



## xalky (Aug 2, 2014)

davidh said:


> aaahhhh, the internet is again my friend.   spending about 3 hours of searching and reading last nite, i found answers to questions i didn't even know to ask.  charts on springing, distances of pull,  how to wind your own string, bolts and feathers, and a awsome trigger assembly with many details.  i really hope i book marked it and will try to find it again if i didn't.  its gonna rain anyway.  there is even plans to build a repeating model that can shoot 1 per second if  your arms are up to it. . .
> the bow itself on the one i want to make is 3/4" sch 40 pvc and some 3/4" dowel rod for re-inforcement   those plans are on the web site
> instructables.com along with many other ones.
> more to follow. . ..


Hey Dave, Would you mind posting a link to the trigger mechanism here. OR send it to me in a PM, if thats better for you.

Thanks
Marcel


----------



## davidh (Aug 2, 2014)

this link should get you to the trigger assembly.  watching the video of the guy making this assembly was quite comical.  he was using nails for the spacer shafts, turning the ends down with a file with the nail turning in a drill press.  quite ingenious but . . . . . . whatever it takes.  i did get my sch 40 pvc today.  and tonite i found the trigger assembly so i can start on that tomorrow i hope.

http://mechanicalmashup.tv/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/TriggerMech.pdf


----------

